# Ielts study material



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Quite a few people here need IELTS material..
I am posting some ..
Hope it benefits you all...

My advice/suggestions :

1. Watch BBC,CNN (Believe me it helps a lot...Especially BBC bcoz the english is 
top-notch)
2. practice SPEAKING in english...the Content is not so important...Remember that you are not being tested on your general knowledge but on your ability to communicate effectively. 


3. In Reading Concentrate on the questions ONE AFTER THE OTHER....dont jump and look at question 8 if you are ansering ques 6.control the urge to do so...


I have attached one file..
want to attach many more but I couldnt do it..
might have to ask abt this to the moderator..
hope this helps all you guys..
cheers


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi. 
Try ielts-blog.com.
I think this is right,it is very informative with actual up to date IELTS test performed world wide! Regards Judy


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys, please do PM to receive e-book to prepare for IELTS, loaded with good tips for Academic Module, which can be used for General Training too...

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi guys, tons of materials are available out there.

You can go to some sites like this:
IELTS Writing Achieve (sample videos))

there are lots of materials there.


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

lifeisgood bro where is the audio file?


you can upload to some site like mediafire and then give us the link...

it will be real helpful...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Quite a few people here need IELTS material..
> I am posting some ..
> Hope it benefits you all...
> 
> ...


Mate,

Appreciate if you could share the audio files as well.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Mate,
> 
> Appreciate if you could share the audio files as well.
> 
> ...


watch videos from all 3 series in Australia Network - Study English - IELTS Preparation to get tips and tricks to crack the exam. 
go thro Ace the IELTS book as well. it has very good information on cracking the exam. i used that book and went thro the videos in above link for 2 weeks and was able to get 7.5 overall


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> watch videos from all 3 series in Australia Network - Study English - IELTS Preparation to get tips and tricks to crack the exam.
> go thro Ace the IELTS book as well. it has very good information on cracking the exam. i used that book and went thro the videos in above link for 2 weeks and was able to get 7.5 overall


Thanks dreamaus


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

will send you guys the link for IELTS material in a few hours...
uploading it at the moment and my internet sucks so will take a few hours of uploading..lol


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

send me your e-mail ids and will send the material to you guys..


----------



## ismokoybisdak (Dec 8, 2011)

please email me the ielts material at my GMAIL: nelson.canete

thanks in advance. :clap2:


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

gunpuwder said:


> waiting for the links bro...
> 
> plz send it to [email protected]


The below link has lots of materials which is more than sufficient to crack the IELTS

Study English IELTS Preparation Mega Pack Free Downloads - LinxDown.eu


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Go get the stuff at

Preparation Materials for IELTS


----------



## dalusahib (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks LIFE IS GOOD 

appreciate if you could download all the files may be separately 

thanks lot of people will be benifitted from this material


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

1. Try ielts-blog, please read the tips from high scorers. Two benefits in reading them, you will get motivated and also you can get very useful tips. This site has helped me to meet 7+ band.


2. search for IELTS exams in torrentz com. You will find multiple tests, you can easily find 15 to 20 complete tests (reading, writing, listening). Dont take this tests immediately, after practicing take the tests patiently in real simulated environment (honoroing the times)

Second important thing next to taking practice test is to evaluate the test and find your score and exactly find why you failed to answer specific question, find the root cause and document it and improve in that area and make sure that you dont repeat that in your next test.

It would be very frustrating to see low scores initially, but try hard without giving up. As we are accustomed to spell check, we would tend to make lots of spelling mistakes when writing, but slowly we can improve.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

dalusahib said:


> Thanks LIFE IS GOOD
> 
> appreciate if you could download all the files may be separately
> 
> thanks lot of people will be benifitted from this material


I am glad people are finding this material good...
I get immense pleasure from this..
Good Luck


----------



## pcforexpat (Mar 19, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I am glad people are finding this material good...
> I get immense pleasure from this..
> Good Luck


Hi 'lifeisgood',
Am little late on this thread..can you please share the link if you have uploaded IELTS material? if not, will it be possible for you to send it to my email id? thanks in advance


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

All the links for ielts material have expired. Could someone please post fresh links.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Thats because this is an old thread you have dug up


----------

